# Lunar eclipse photos



## rbtree (Feb 21, 2008)

A clear night in Seattle gave us this:


----------



## Ironbark (Feb 21, 2008)

rbtree said:


> A clear night in Seattle gave us this:



That's 'cause all the clouds were over here!  Saw it for about a nanosecond. Nice pics.


----------



## Dadatwins (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks RB, all the clouds were on this end and my son was disappointed we could not see it. Have to wait till 2010 for the next one.


----------



## 046 (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks... clouds all over Tulsa... was bummed


----------



## yooper (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow those came out great, I went out a few times last night to check it out but it was 15f below ,A bit chilly to stand and look at the moon. thanks for the great shots.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Feb 24, 2008)

Those turned out great RB. Thanks for sharing them !


----------



## RDT (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 25, 2008)

We got a good view of it here too. Was mighty cold but we took turns going out and looking for a little while. My daughter said, man I thought it would look alot cooler I almost had to agree it looked like dim regular moon:greenchainsaw:


----------



## huskydave (Feb 26, 2008)

Great pictures I missed it that night thanks! I saw a solar eclipse once when I was younger that was very cool. I had the chance to see it on a tv screen through a high power telescope. I was at the Royal Ontario Museum in Toronto and I enjoy stargazing. I really like watching meteor showers.


----------

